# 16 stave experiment



## NGLJ (Dec 1, 2021)

I would not normally try to make a 16 stave blank but I was looking at the off-cuts from making an 8 stave blank and realized that I could use them. The blank is quartersawn white oak with 1/64" green plastic spacers. This was the first time using plastic. So it was an all CA glue up which proved to be both challenging and educational! Having 16 staves made it all the more challenging. It wasn't perfect but then the off cuts that I used weren't all uniform and they were 90 deg triangles and not isosceles as would be the case if making them correctly. See attached.


----------



## mark james (Dec 1, 2021)

Looks superb!  Turn IT!  

It is just waiting, have fun!


----------



## sorcerertd (Dec 1, 2021)

mark james said:


> Looks superb!  Turn IT!
> 
> It is just waiting, have fun!


I second this!


----------



## magpens (Dec 1, 2021)

@NGLJ

Thanks for showing your 16-stave blank.

I am curious about the cross-sectional geometry of each stave.

Could you please show a pic of the end of your blank . . . I think that would clarify for me. 

Thanks.


----------



## jrista (Dec 1, 2021)

Very interesting. I've been following your threads silently for a while here... I apologize for my ignorance, but...why are they called staves? I assume that is referring to the green parts?


----------



## NGLJ (Dec 1, 2021)

jrista said:


> Very interesting. I've been following your threads silently for a while here... I apologize for my ignorance, but...why are they called staves? I assume that is referring to the green parts?


First, no apology is necessary. We all come here to learn from each other and the only way is to ask! The staves are the wood. The term comes from wooden barrels, tanks etc. Staves.
Looks superb!  Turn IT! 


mark james said:


> It is just waiting, have fun!


----------



## NGLJ (Dec 1, 2021)

mark james said:


> Looks superb!  Turn IT!
> 
> It is just waiting, have fun!


I wasn't going to but now I think that I will to see how it comes out.


magpens said:


> @NGLJ
> 
> Thanks for showing your 16-stave blank.
> 
> ...


Here you go. It is drilled for Sierra type pens.


----------



## magpens (Dec 1, 2021)

@NGLJ 

Thanks very much . . . that certainly clarifies the issue that I wanted clarifying !


----------



## NGLJ (Dec 2, 2021)

It occurred to me that a simple diagram would show what I did - see attached. The center piece is cut to make an 8 stave blank. I used the cut off pieces to make the 16 stave blank.


----------



## KMCloonan (Dec 2, 2021)

NGLJ said:


> I wasn't going to but now I think that I will to see how it comes out.
> 
> Here you go. It is drilled for Sierra type pens.


In the cross section you can really see the difference the 90 degree triangles make compared to what it would look like with isosceles triangular slices. I think it looks really cool. Too bad you don't see the cross section on a pen. Thanks for sharing. Very nice work!


----------



## NGLJ (Dec 5, 2021)

I did turn the blank - see attached. The dark wood is Ipe.


----------



## SteveJ (Dec 5, 2021)

Turned out nice!


----------

